# Looking for a good carseat to fit in a small car.



## NotBroken (Oct 4, 2007)

I am looking for a car seat that will fit in my Saturn SC2. My car has the drivers side suicide back door, which makes it a 3 door car, but it is so small. There is no middle back seat.
Someone told me to try the Safety First Uptown Convertible car seat, but I am not sold.
DS is 4 months old 13lbs, and 23 inches long. We are looking for a convertible.

TIA


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NotBroken* 
I am looking for a car seat that will fit in my Saturn SC2. My car has the drivers side suicide back door, which makes it a 3 door car, but it is so small. There is no middle back seat.
Someone told me to try the Safety First Uptown Convertible car seat, but I am not sold.
DS is 4 months old 13lbs, and 23 inches long. We are looking for a convertible.

TIA

A Scenera should work for you for now, I would think.


----------



## NotBroken (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
A Scenera should work for you for now, I would think.

I have heard that the scenera is really uncomfortable as it has no foam padding.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah, not much padding, but I know a lot of kids don't care so much. It'll probably be one of the shorter ones rearfacing and it's cheap, which is good because it'll probably be outgrown by age 3.

A roundabout is more padded, but more $$$. It is shorter than the other britaxes (but just as wide) but it also will be outgrown by 3-4 and require the purchase of another seat at that time. It's usually not recommended because the marathon or higher model will last MUCH longer. The bonus with the britaxes is that they can be braced against the seat in front of them.

Anyone else have suggestions? The radian is great in that it's narrow, but it's tall.


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

The Radian wouldn't fit well in the back of our Ford Focus wagon when we tried it, so I don't think it would fit in an SC2.

My DS rides in a Marathon, but when we visit my inlaws he has ridden in their Scenera. He honestly didn't seem to notice that it was less cushy - we had no issues at all. I'd give it a shot if you need a small seat.


----------



## cognito (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NotBroken* 
I have heard that the scenera is really uncomfortable as it has no foam padding.

My 13mo rides RFing in a Scenera in a Chevy Aveo. He sleeps fine & never has a complaint. He's 27 pounds & has plenty of grow room. I've seen pics showing that the Scenera can RF longer than the Roundabout too.

The Uptown has more padding, but also a taller shell. It might not fit as well as a Scenera would.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I would *try* a marathon or boulevard. They are my top picks for convertible seats. I would go to a higher end store where they will let you actually take one out to install.

good luck!

-Angela


----------



## Momily (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I would *try* a marathon or boulevard. They are my top picks for convertible seats. I would go to a higher end store where they will let you actually take one out to install.

good luck!

-Angela

Are there advantages to a marathon or boulevard over the roundabout other than those last 25 lbs?

If you planned on one day going with a Regent or something like that is there any reason to get the boulevard? Does it depend on your baby (e.g. my rolly polly little guy has always outgrown things by weight, but a skinny baby might be able to RF longer in a Marathon or Boulevard?)


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momily* 
Are there advantages to a marathon or boulevard over the roundabout other than those last 25 lbs?

If you planned on one day going with a Regent or something like that is there any reason to get the boulevard? Does it depend on your baby (e.g. my rolly polly little guy has always outgrown things by weight, but a skinny baby might be able to RF longer in a Marathon or Boulevard?)

It's not the last 25lbs that's the problem- it's the height. My dd would have outgrown a roundabout by height for rf around 2. She is now 3.5 and still safely rf in her boulevard. It is VERY rare for a baby to hit 33 lbs and still fit height- wise rf in a roundabout. It's a pretty short shell.

Also the boulevard has True Side impact Protection.

FWIW my dd was a rollie pollie as an infant- about 20lbs by 4 months or so. 25lbs by 8 or 9 months. She's now 3.5 and about 38" and around 31-32lbs.

-Angela


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Does your SC have those really sculpted back seats? My SC1 did, and it made car seat installation really tricky - b/c it boosted the rearfacing seat so upright.

Can you go to Babies R Us - I guess they let you take the seats outside to your car to try out.


----------



## NotBroken (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Apricot* 
Does your SC have those really sculpted back seats? My SC1 did, and it made car seat installation really tricky - b/c it boosted the rearfacing seat so upright.

Can you go to Babies R Us - I guess they let you take the seats outside to your car to try out.

You are right about the sculpted seats. Do you have any suggestions about that?? I think someone had mentioned using pool noodles to adjust positioning, but I just cannot picture how it would work.

I remember the first ride in the car, I had to sit with DS and hold his head up!!!


----------



## cancat (Jun 15, 2004)

car-seat.org has alot of good info about what carseats fit into which cars


----------



## cognito (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NotBroken* 
You are right about the sculpted seats. Do you have any suggestions about that?? I think someone had mentioned using pool noodles to adjust positioning, but I just cannot picture how it would work.

I remember the first ride in the car, I had to sit with DS and hold his head up!!!

Here's a pic of how to use pool noodles for recline. The seat is the Scenera & it is in a Jimmy.

http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/b...efinitions.jpg

I hope that gives you a better idea.


----------



## liz2d2 (Mar 15, 2007)

I had a Mazda RX8 when my daughter was born. It had the sculpted seats and suicide doors. We had to move the passenger seat waaay up but were able to accomodate a Marathon. The installation was a little tough - the LATCH anchors were way down there and it took a pool noodle in the seat bite to get the angle right - but we did get a solid install. I love my Marathon so I'd vote for one of those!

Hope this helps.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

i'd try an Evenflo Triumph Advance--they take up less room than the big Britaxes, are cheaper, and seem quite padded.


----------

